# Does amazon pay my 3G web browsing bill?



## cartpauj (Sep 25, 2010)

I just bought the new K3 3G model and I'm wondering if Amazon pays for my bandwidth while I'm surfing the web on 3G or if I have to pay so much per MB for my browsing? Thanks for any help on this!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

atm.. it's free.


----------



## cartpauj (Sep 25, 2010)

Cool thanks!


----------



## Jacina (Sep 21, 2010)

Don't count on it staying that way though 

I think they're currently collecting data on usage and seeing how it works out.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

They haven't said if it is going to stay free or not.

One of the things they have talked about is charging for data usage of future apps. As new apps start to show up for the Kindle, some may use the data connection (like maybe a Twitter app...). The more data the app consumes, the more of either a monthly fee, or $/MB fee. They haven't given any details yet, and there aren't any app out that use the data connection much. They might even use apps as a way to offset the cost of Whispernet.


----------



## ScottB (Aug 25, 2010)

I really hope it stays free...if it doesn't will they charge us to download books via 3g?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Best to ask that question to Amazon, all we have here would be speculation.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ScottB said:


> I really hope it stays free...if it doesn't will they charge us to download books via 3g?





BTackitt said:


> Best to ask that question to Amazon, all we have here would be speculation.


True. . .but I expect they will always pick up the tab for book downloads. . .it's just if the browser or other apps end up costing them more than they planned for 3G charges, they might change something. Putting in the WiFi was as much to save them some $$$ in cell charges as it was for the convenience of the customer. . . . .and I expect the higher charge for the version with 3G is to account for extra costs for ATT network access; 'cause I'm sure the cell 'radio' doesn't cost $50.


----------



## StevenA (Sep 11, 2010)

If they ever do start charging for 3G, I hope they will grandfather in those of us who bought the Kindle while it was free.  That feature is one of the reasons why I chose the Kindle over some other e-reader.  I would consider it a bait-and-switch tactic if they were to eliminate it after they got my money.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I think book downloads are safe -- at least on all existing variations of the devices.  Who knows on future ones.

However, that said, I'd expect some changes if the bills for non-book download related usage starts to climb. I think its rather telling that here we are into the third generation of the device and the web browser is still called "experimental"... I could see them disabling web browsing in the future without much of an issue, I think the "experimental" tag was purposely included to hold open that option.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I think they probably will go free at some point, after everyone owns one that is  it's a huge selling point for them at the moment.

But i think even when/if it goes it paid, it wont be very much anyway, few quid a month max i recon.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

StevenA said:


> I would consider it a bait-and-switch tactic if they were to eliminate it after they got my money.


I don't think Amazon has ever claimed it would be free on a permanent basis.

Besides, it still wouldn't fit the definition of "bait-and-switch". It wouldn't even be false advertising, since no promise was made. They can change the Terms of Service any time they wish.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> They can change the Terms of Service any time they wish.


Yep! I think it even says that in the Terms of Service.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

As Pointy-Haired Boss says: "It's not lying, it's marketing!".

Mike


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

jmiked said:


> I don't think Amazon has ever claimed it would be free on a permanent basis.
> 
> Besides, it still wouldn't fit the definition of "bait-and-switch". It wouldn't even be false advertising, since no promise was made. They can change the Terms of Service any time they wish.
> Mike


Sounds like a promise to me. 

*Kindle 3G (Free 3G + Wi-Fi)* is the easiest option because there is no wireless setup-you are ready to shop, purchase, and read right out of the box. _*Built-in Free 3G connectivity uses the same wireless signals that cell phones use, but there are no monthly fees or commitments-Amazon pays for Kindle's 3G wireless connectivity.*_ The added convenience of 3G enables you to download books anytime, anywhere, while on the go-without having to find a Wi-Fi hotspot connection. With wireless coverage in over 100 countries and territories, Kindle 3G is a great option for travelers.


----------



## vanzant (Oct 4, 2010)

I didn't even think of them NOT paying for 3G browsing(silly me). I guess that I put too much stock into their own description of their product.   Anyway, I don't have 3G in my area so I didn't really have a choice. WIFI for me.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you 3G guys!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's what the License Agreement and Terms of Use says:



> 2. Wireless Connectivity
> 
> Use of Wireless Connectivity. Your Kindle uses wireless connectivity to allow you to shop for and download Digital Content from the Kindle Store. In general, we do not charge you for this use of wireless connectivity. Your Kindle may use wireless connectivity to make other services available to you for which we may charge you a fee, such as personal file download and subscriptions when you are located in another country. The fees and terms for such services are located in the Kindle Store and may change from time to time. If your Kindle functions with third party services, such as WI-FI access points, a third party may charge you fees for the use of those services.
> 
> ...


Obviously, those are only 3 paragraphs out of the whole page (http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200505590), but to me, put together, they say wireless is free now, including 3G, but could change and if things do we'll let you know.


----------



## cartpauj (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow this thread really took off!  

I agree that it's highly unlikely that Amazon will ever charge for book downloads over 3G but the extra usage from apps or web-browsing will eventually cost them more than they're making from tacking on an extra $50 for the 3G model.

I think a better solution for Amazon (should they decide to begin charging for "extra" 3G usage) would be a monthly bandwidth allowance for each 3G customer. If you use extra you pay extra. Cell phone and ISP companies operate this way still today. Of course I don't think that book downloads should use any of the bandwidth allowance.


----------



## scott h (Sep 9, 2010)

KayakerNC said:


> Sounds like a promise to me.
> 
> *Kindle 3G (Free 3G + Wi-Fi)* is the easiest option because there is no wireless setup-you are ready to shop, purchase, and read right out of the box. _*Built-in Free 3G connectivity uses the same wireless signals that cell phones use, but there are no monthly fees or commitments-Amazon pays for Kindle's 3G wireless connectivity.*_ The added convenience of 3G enables you to download books anytime, anywhere, while on the go-without having to find a Wi-Fi hotspot connection. With wireless coverage in over 100 countries and territories, Kindle 3G is a great option for travelers.


This doesn't sound like a promise to be free for life. It sounds like marketing it's current advantages, which is that it's currently free. To me, a promise would be something like "guaranteed free for life!"


----------



## Jacina (Sep 21, 2010)

It also does not mention web browsing, just the downloading of books, and I'm pretty sure they will keep that free. (well "free" as international customers pay 2$ a book for the download)


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

The fact that amazon reserves the right to change doesn't change the fact that it is free. It would be silly for amazon to guarantee it free for life and then the next day someone figures out how to tether it and get free 3G internet on their computer for the life of their kindle. It just doesn't make sense.

I use my kindle as an ereader, and still I've saved over the amount of money my kindle 2 cost in May 2009 ($359) only in the free web browsing. In certain situations it has been very relevant (telling people the power is out in the building, checking email for an important email when away from wifi, etc).

Don't avoid the kindle only because it might eventually cost you something, because its not something that its designed to be good at anyways. If you're getting a kindle for the web browser you'll be disappointed.

So simple answer, yes it is free.


----------



## denodan (Apr 10, 2011)

Jacina said:


> Don't count on it staying that way though
> 
> I think they're currently collecting data on usage and seeing how it works out.


So true. I am new here and getting a Kindle 3, with case and light built in.

I don't think the extra in price is worth it for the 3G version, so getting the Wifi version because 90% of the time can access through Wifi anyway and get full access.

Here in New Zealand, with 3G most of the web you cannot browse, so very limited, with Wifi you can access the lot.

I believe in time they Amazon may charge a monthly fee, or as has been said with apps they will charge you, but 3G won't remain free, this is why I chose the Wifi over the 3G as it's much better for web browsing and full access, whereas 3G is very limited over here.

I suspect Vodafone will start charging bandwidth fees, as in November here, Vodafone are going to be the carriers, so bet we get charged a fee.

You certainly will if you want full access to the web browser, as most things your locked out allready. Although you can access Amazon to download books.

I dont want 3G knowing in the not to distant future you will pay for this service.

The big advantage with the wifi version is you have greater access to the web, can access books just like the 3G version, most of Mc Donalds stores and many others have free hot points and not paying a fee, most of the time have Wifi access anyway.

The only thing wifi does not have is download books while your away from your wifi connection, or hot point, other than that, why pay $50 extra for something that will not remain free.


----------



## gpamelac (Apr 10, 2011)

The kindle browser is a expertimental browser and not very good for surfing the web.
It not as good as most smartphones for browsing the internet.
Donot count on the kindle for web surfing.
It is limited to mainly text sites with black&white images.
You canot see any video so I use my kindle as a ereader for ebooks ONLY 
and I use my cellphone & 3G for checking email and my facebook quickly.
I can check weather,news also quickly.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

I really hope they keep it free


----------



## Duane Gundrum (Apr 5, 2011)

I suspect it will be free for some time to come because many Kindle owners are like me. We use it to read books and newspapers. I rarely use it for the web features that it has (although I have every now and then, but pretty rarely). So, overall, I think they get a good return by most of their users, as I suspect most are like me in that the device is for reading specifically.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

I barely use the 3G for web browsing.  Most of my browsing away from my computer is on my iphone.  But I do like having that "feature" there and paid the extra $50 to get it, and would be really disappointed if it wasn't free anymore.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

gpamelac said:


> The kindle browser is a expertimental browser and not very good for surfing the web.
> It not as good as most smartphones for browsing the internet.
> Donot count on the kindle for web surfing.
> It is limited to mainly text sites with black&white images.
> ...


I think charging for the interweb would result in losing business as the web feature is rather cumbersome, to put it mildly. I use it in emergencies to check things like the news. Web pages are not very readable and the type tiny as well.

They would be better off just producing a tablet. You think people complain now, just wait till they pay for what passes as the web on a kindle.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

The data usage is minimal since you can't stream audio/video or download much.

The extra hardware to add 3G is not that expensive, so the $50 extra you pay for it is mostly profit for Amazon.  Considering you can only do text and simple graphics in the browser it would take a massive amount of browsing to use up even one gig of data, so I think that $50 would cover all the 3G browsing you could do over the lifespan of a Kindle before you upgrade to the next version (2-4 years?).

Even a twitter app would take forever to eat up enough data to impact, think how many tweets it would take to add up to even just one megabyte of data?


----------



## DavidSherwood (May 28, 2009)

It seems that Amazons pricing model is to charge by content and not general access. This why you pay per-month for each blog you what to read on your Kindle. If you go to their Kindle Development sitehttps://kindlepublishing.amazon.com/gp/vendor/sign-in/192-2564932-2051149?ie=UTF8&originatingURI=%2Fgp%2Fvendor%2Fmembers%2Fkindlepubs%2Fkdk%2Fhome, you will see that Amazon will charge the developer 15 cents / mega-byte and the developer will charge you a monthly subscription fee. 
This make sense to me. The Kindle is not a good general purpose web browser. For Kindle Web App to be useful, I think it would have to be specialized. To make the Kindle a good web browser would detract from its primary purpose as an e-reader.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Web browsing on the Kindle is so crappy I doubt they will ever have a problem with usage getting too expensive. It's not meant to be a mobile Internet device after all. Most people have smartphones, iPod Touches, Android tablets or iPads for that.


----------

